# VW CC Component Protection Removal



## tmuzik07 (Oct 25, 2019)

Volkswagen tighten up their component protection for security reasons. As many know, the later 2nd gen CC's have updated models and security making it harder for anyone changing parts or doing retrofits. In hopes of making this tread, to be full with only useful information. If anyone has knowledge or knows resources that can help the CC community, comment below. 

My Story
After upgrading to color cluster on my 2016 CC Executive, from a 2015 VR6 CC. Few days later radio displayed "component protection active" Limiting the functions. Was hoping this wouldn't happen, but it did. Besides going to the VW dealer, any recommendations will help.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

On Passat B6/Euro B7/CC their cluster is not CP master, the CCM is.

What’s the year & specs of your CC. Also please post full auto scan.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

I didn’t have any problem on my 13 sport plus when replaced the oem cluster to a color cluster. 
Maybe later models only, as it was the very beginning of the 2nd gen models.


----------



## tmuzik07 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thursday,30,January,2020,14:08:22:36050
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 19.6.2.0 (x64) HEX-V2 CB: 0.4508.4
Data version: 20190930 DS308.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWRP7AN3GE501208 License Plate: 


Chassis Type: AN-VW46 (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 36 42 44 46 4F 52 53 55 5F 62
65 6C 72 75

VIN: WVWRP7AN3GE501208 Mileage: 72730km-45192miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
75-Telematics -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 JK HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 06 1336 
Revision: PAH05--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040401081C070160
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
VCID: 7DA7F9C171F9A3CFA21-8028

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 062 C HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 531 4017 
Revision: 06253104 Serial number: 00001504240923
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 1577C16169895B8F0A1-8040

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 BM HW: 3AA 614 109 BM
Component: J104 C2 450M VD1E 0040 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000008861481
Coding: 0004495
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 79AFEDD165D19FEF8E9-802C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels:| 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 907 044 AG HW: 1K8 907 044 AG
Component: Climatronic H05 0304 
Revision: 00001K03 
Coding: 0714019048
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_VW46.rod
VCID: 74B1DCE54E33E287DDF-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels:. 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 R HW: 3AA 937 087 R
Component: BCM PQ47 H++ 422 0477 
Revision: BD422001 
Coding: 0008000000000000008C0281B400094C20550B0845200D20E484402400C0
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 00001
VCID: 49CF5D1179B1CF6F5E9-801C

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 H HW: 3C8 955 119 H Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: WWS464 050515 024 0644 
Serial number: 15043006054411 
Coding: 044D9D

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 A HW: 5Q0 955 547 A Labels: 5Q0-955-547.CLB
Component: RLHS 037 0059 
Serial number: S4Y15M06D02H04M30S35
Coding: 0728DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 AC HW: 5N0 959 655 AC
Component: J234__702 VW10 HI 5518 
Revision: 34021000 Serial number: 003MBPB19ML$ 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 7EA5FECD7CFFB8D7BBB-802A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0000000000JPY3

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0005.12.140000300000630020ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 630020ÿ†6332MTS648441055 ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 41055 ÿ†6342MTS666231055 ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 31055 ÿ†6351HTS61AA5MDKJ ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 5MDKJ ÿ†6361HTS6FH23MDKJ ÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: 3MDKJ ÿ†63727TS6KOHABDKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: ABDKR ÿ†63827TS68P4ABDKJ ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: ABDKJ ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels:| 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 CN HW: 5K0 953 569 AS
Component: LENKS.MODUL 016 0180 
Revision: FF010042 Serial number: 20150522200716
Coding: 098A270001
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 73B3DFF94B3DE5BFC45-8026

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H07 0023 
Serial number: 70000000000000877442
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:| 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb-SRI1
Part No SW: 3C8 920 981 H HW: 3C8 920 981 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04727
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_004_VW32.rod
VCID: 33331FF90BBDA5BF045-8066

2 Faults Found:
9453842 - Oil Level Thermal Sensor 
B1041 35 [009] - Signal high time > maximum
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 30
Mileage: 72735 km
Date: 2020.01.30
Time: 14:05:26

10486016 - Control module 
B2001 00 [009] - Incorrect software version
[BAP: Steuergerät falsche Softwareversion]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 30
Mileage: 72735 km
Date: 2020.01.30
Time: 14:05:26


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels:. 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 BC HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
Component: J533 Gateway H56 1663 
Revision: H56 Serial number: 120515F1000407
Coding: 469036
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
VCID: 72BDDAFD34A7ECB7CF3-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 799 G HW: 3AA 959 799 G
Component: IMMO 091 0429 
Revision: 00091000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 4CC164057AC3DA4765F-8018

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J810) Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 760 E HW: 3C8 959 760 E
Component: Sitzmemory H05 3101 
Revision: 00H05000 
Coding: 000039
Shop #: WSC 40022 666 40022
VCID: 372B2BE91F45499F38D-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels:| 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0555 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0009783627
Coding: 0015FF
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW32.rod
VCID: 6D87C9812D19334F121-8038

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 D HW: 3C8 959 795 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 005 0501 
Serial number: 00000004202500 
Coding: 0104D8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 R HW: 5N1 909 148 J
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 1401 
Revision: 1BH04739 Serial number: 00151320281201
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 41DF45314D81072F869-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels:. 3C0-959-799-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 799 G HW: 3AA 959 799 G
Component: KESSY PQ47 091 0414 
Revision: 00091000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1B910F8001860E7E1202143FF08A8F0E10780203043798
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 08193
VCID: 4CC164057AC3DA4765F-8018

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H05 1501

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3AA 962 243 D
Component: GEB.F.Heckoef 0811

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels:. 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
Component: EZE_2 H56 1663 
Revision: H56 Serial number: 120515F1000407
Coding: 01030108
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
VCID: 6FBBD3892795C15F20D-803A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 591 HW: 6R0 959 591 
Component: J245/J878 H06 0055 
Serial number: 519700008535 
Coding: 000006

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 3C8 919 204 A HW: 3C8 919 204 A
Component: Analoguhr 005 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels:| 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0555 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0009729515
Coding: 0015FE
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW32.rod
VCID: 6E85CE8D201FC8572BB-803A

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 D HW: 3C8 959 794 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 005 0501 
Serial number: 00000004200269 
Coding: 0104D8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 J HW: 3AA 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-63206 0012 
Revision: H19 Serial number: 00000000714140
Coding: 0022156
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 382928D51E5B46E7317-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J745) Labels:. 5M0-907-357-V3.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 F HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-ECU H04 0111 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 071200010B000400
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002016
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt_VW46.rod
VCID: 372B2BE91FC5499F38D-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329 HW: 1T0 941 329 Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: LeiMo links H06 0007 
Coding: 350000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329 HW: 1T0 941 329 Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: LeiMo rechts H06 0007 
Coding: 350000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:| 5G0-035-MIB-STD2.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 035 684 HW: 5C0 035 684 
Component: MU-S-NS-US H21 0241 
Serial number: VWZAZ2R0161723
Coding: 02740402FF00000041220001001808001F0100C400200105C6
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd4CTSAT 001022
ROD: EV_MUStd4CTSAT_VW46.rod
VCID: 629DAABDE4C77C37BF3-8036

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3G0 919 866 B HW: -----------
Component: NAR 2015/16 --- 0220 
Serial number: --------------------

1 Fault Found:
15360256 - Component Protection 
U1101 00 [009] - Active
[Anti-theft protection - component protection active (0xEA6100)]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 30
Mileage: 72735 km
Date: 2020.01.30
Time: 14:05:26

Voltage terminal 30: 14.2 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 3AA-907-273.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 H HW: 5Q0 907 273 
Component: RDKBERU30 H04 0012 
Serial number: 30000000044143
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 006001
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30_006_VW36.rod
VCID: 392F2DD129D15FEFCE9-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J772) Labels:| 5Q0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 441 B HW: 7N0 907 441 B
Component: VW428 RVC Mid H04 0030 
Coding: 016404016001000700
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00314
ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRearPANAVW428 002002
ROD: EV_CamSysRearPANAVW428.rod
VCID: 303910F5FAAB9EA7797-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics (J949) Labels:| 12E-035-284.clb
Part No SW: 561 035 285 A HW: 561 035 285 A
Component: OCULowUSA 020 0156 
Serial number: 000003554140538
Coding: 02640402C24232107F1606000000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_OCULow 002009
ROD: EV_OCULow_002.rod
VCID: 1471BC656EF342877DF-8040

No fault code found.

End----------(Elapsed Time: 01:44, VBatt start/end: 14.2V/14.2V)-----------


----------



## tmuzik07 (Oct 25, 2019)

Grecco said:


> I didn’t have any problem on my 13 sport plus when replaced the oem cluster to a color cluster.
> Maybe later models only, as it was the very beginning of the 2nd gen models.



In regards to oil level thermal sensor. Which adaptation value did you change?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

tmuzik07 said:


> In regards to oil level thermal sensor. Which adaptation value did you change?


I have just turned it off as I don’t think the 2.0 had a sensor for it. I didn’t find a way to make it work. There might be, I just didn’t.


----------



## tmuzik07 (Oct 25, 2019)

Got oil thermal sensor turned off


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Do you have a scam with the previous cluster?


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry, * scan*


----------



## tmuzik07 (Oct 25, 2019)

nycdub2 said:


> Do you have a scam with the previous cluster?


This is full original scan before any coding was preformed. 




Wednesday,21,August,2019,20:00:36:36050
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 19.6.1.0 (x64) HEX-V2 CB: 0.4508.4
Data version: 20190529 DS308.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWRP7AN3GE501208 License Plate: 


Chassis Type: AN-VW46 (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 36 42 44 46 4F 52 53 55 5F 62
65 6C 72 75

VIN: WVWRP7AN3GE501208 Mileage: 66950km-41600miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
75-Telematics -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 JK HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 06 1336 
Revision: PAH05--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040401081C070160
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
VCID: 7DA7F9C171F9A3CFA1F-8028

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 062 C HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 531 4017 
Revision: 06253104 Serial number: 00001504240923
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 1577C16169895B8F09F-8040

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 BM HW: 3AA 614 109 BM
Component: J104 C2 450M VD44 0040 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000008861481
Coding: 0004495
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 79AFEDD165D19FEF8D7-802C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels:| 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 907 044 AG HW: 1K8 907 044 AG
Component: Climatronic H05 0304 
Revision: 00001K03 
Coding: 0714019048
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_VW46.rod
VCID: 74B1DCE54E33E287DE1-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels:. 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 R HW: 3AA 937 087 R
Component: BCM PQ47 H++ 422 0477 
Revision: BD422001 
Coding: 0008000000000000008C0281B400094C20550B0845200D20E484402400C0
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 49CF5D1179B1CF6F5D7-801C

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 H HW: 3C8 955 119 H Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: WWS464 050515 024 0644 
Serial number: 15043006054411 
Coding: 044D9D

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 A HW: 5Q0 955 547 A Labels: 5Q0-955-547.CLB
Component: RLHS 037 0059 
Serial number: S4Y15M06D02H04M30S35
Coding: 0228DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 AC HW: 5N0 959 655 AC
Component: J234__702 VW10 HI 5418 
Revision: 34021000 Serial number: 003MBPB19ML$ 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 7EA5FECD7CFFB8D7B85-802A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0000000000JPY3

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0005.12.140000300000630020ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 630020ÿ†6332MTS648441055 ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 41055 ÿ†6342MTS666231055 ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 31055 ÿ†6351HTS61AA5MDKJ ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 5MDKJ ÿ†6361HTS6FH23MDKJ ÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: 3MDKJ ÿ†63727TS6KOHABDKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: ABDKR ÿ†63827TS68P4ABDKJ ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: ABDKJ ÿ

1 Fault Found:
03551 - Functional Restriction of Seat Occupied Recognition 
000 - - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 65227 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.06.01
Time: 20:36:51


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels:| 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 CN HW: 5K0 953 569 AS
Component: LENKS.MODUL 016 0180 
Revision: FF010042 Serial number: 20150522200716
Coding: 098A270001
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 73B3DFF94B3DE5BFC7B-8026

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H07 0023 
Serial number: 70000000000000877442
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:| 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb-SRI1
Part No SW: 3C8 920 971 L HW: 3C8 920 971 L
Component: KOMBI H04 1007 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F000000
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A05730
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_005_VW25.rod
VCID: 363526ED18CFB097205-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels:. 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 BC HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
Component: J533 Gateway H56 1663 
Revision: H56 Serial number: 120515F1000407
Coding: 469036
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
VCID: 72BDDAFD34A7ECB7CCD-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 799 G HW: 3AA 959 799 G
Component: IMMO 091 0429 
Revision: 00091000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 4CC164057AC3DA47661-8018

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J810) Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 760 E HW: 3C8 959 760 E
Component: Sitzmemory H05 3101 
Revision: 00H05000 
Coding: 000039
Shop #: WSC 40022 666 40022
VCID: 372B2BE91F45499F3B3-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels:| 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0555 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0009783627
Coding: 0015BF
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW32.rod
VCID: 6D87C9812D19334F11F-8038

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 D HW: 3C8 959 795 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 005 0501 
Serial number: 00000004202500 
Coding: 010498

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 R HW: 5N1 909 148 J
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 1401 
Revision: 1BH04739 Serial number: 00151320281201
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 41DF45314D81072F857-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels:. 3C0-959-799-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 799 G HW: 3AA 959 799 G
Component: KESSY PQ47 091 0414 
Revision: 00091000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1B910F8001862E521204143FF08A8F0E10780203042498
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 4CC164057AC3DA47661-8018

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H05 1501

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

Subsystem 4 - Component: ViP n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels:. 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
Component: EZE_2 H56 1663 
Revision: H56 Serial number: 120515F1000407
Coding: 01030108
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
VCID: 6FBBD3892795C15F233-803A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 591 HW: 6R0 959 591 
Component: J245/J878 H06 0055 
Serial number: 519700008535 
Coding: 000006

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 3C8 919 204 A HW: 3C8 919 204 A
Component: Analoguhr 005 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels:| 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0555 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0009729515
Coding: 0015BE
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW32.rod
VCID: 6E85CE8D201FC857285-803A

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 D HW: 3C8 959 794 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 005 0501 
Serial number: 00000004200269 
Coding: 010498

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 J HW: 3AA 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-63206 0012 
Revision: H19 Serial number: 00000000714140
Coding: 0022156
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 382928D51E5B46E7329-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J745) Labels:. 5M0-907-357-V3.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 F HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-ECU H04 0111 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 071200010B000400
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002016
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt_VW46.rod
VCID: 372B2BE91FC5499F3B3-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329 HW: 1T0 941 329 Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: LeiMo links H06 0007 
Coding: 350000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329 HW: 1T0 941 329 Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: LeiMo rechts H06 0007 
Coding: 350000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:| 5G0-035-MIB-STD2.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 035 684 HW: 5C0 035 684 
Component: MU-S-NS-US H21 0241 
Serial number: VWZAZ2R0161723
Coding: 02740402FF00000041220001001808001F0100C400200105C6
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd4CTSAT 001022
ROD: EV_MUStd4CTSAT_VW46.rod
VCID: 629DAABDE4C77C37BCD-8036

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3G0 919 866 B HW: -----------
Component: NAR 2015/16 --- 0220 
Serial number: --------------------

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 3AA-907-273.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 H HW: 5Q0 907 273 
Component: RDKBERU30 H04 0012 
Serial number: 30000000044143
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 006001
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30_006_VW36.rod
VCID: 392F2DD129D15FEFCD7-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J772) Labels:| 5Q0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 441 B HW: 7N0 907 441 B
Component: VW428 RVC Mid H04 0030 
Coding: 016404016001000700
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00314
ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRearPANAVW428 002002
ROD: EV_CamSysRearPANAVW428.rod
VCID: 303910F5FAAB9EA77A9-8064

No fault code found.


----------



## Baba1990 (Mar 29, 2021)

tmuzik07 said:


> Volkswagen tighten up their component protection for security reasons. As many know, the later 2nd gen CC's have updated models and security making it harder for anyone changing parts or doing retrofits. In hopes of making this tread, to be full with only useful information. If anyone has knowledge or knows resources that can help the CC community, comment below.
> 
> My Story
> After upgrading to color cluster on my 2016 CC Executive, from a 2015 VR6 CC. Few days later radio displayed "component protection active" Limiting the functions. Was hoping this wouldn't happen, but it did. Besides going to the VW dealer, any recommendations will help.


I have a 2017 jetta with the component active i wanna know what to do please


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

tmuzik07 said:


> This is full original scan before any coding was preformed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will have to update your new cluster to SW1000 or above which supports CP.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Baba1990 said:


> I have a 2017 jetta with the component active i wanna know what to do please


You have to take it to a VW dealer. They can remove it with ODIS system.
What did you do to trigger component protection?


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Baba1990 said:


> I have a 2017 jetta with the component active i wanna know what to do please


Your Jetta is PQ35 which is a different system and in wrong forum. Anyway, depending on what was changed depends on how to go about handling your issue.


----------

